# Rocket Water filter



## sarobin

Now - as a new Giotto owner, I want to look after it. I live in London where the water is very hard. Will using this be the best option to reduce de-scaling, or is it purely for taste:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/cleaning/rocket-espresso-water-reservoir-filter.html


----------



## Shady

Hi Sarobin,

Did you end up getting the filter? If so, how have you found it?


----------



## sarobin

Nope - have decided not to get the filter for now, but may do if I hear it makes much difference


----------



## coffeechap

Just use volvic


----------



## sarobin

I did consider that, but the storage and cost would be an issue.


----------



## sarobin

Actually I'm having a more pressing issue at the moment - my shots are coming out bitter and thin-tasting. I hadn't previously noticed this as it was somewhat masked by the milk in my Americanos, but my partner who drinks them black pointed it out.

Not sure what the problem is as the time taken for the extraction is pretty normal, and it "looks" OK.


----------



## Shady

what beans are you using?


----------



## Glenn

That doesn't sound too good.

What temperature are you set at, and how old are the beans?

Have you made any changes to your routine?


----------



## sarobin

I've only had the Giotto 1.5 weeks now. Have tried both Garraways Fairtrade Roma (a few months old now as I bought in bulk for my old Jura), and also an Italian blend from Bella Barista which I think was only a couple of weeks old.

I can't change the temperature as far as I know (but I have been doing the cooling flushes as advised).


----------

